# Tire Suggestions for 80-90% road / 10-20% gravel?



## redmr2_man (Jun 10, 2008)

Loving my cross bike with knobbies, but lately, I've been using my cx for road riding, with a Maxxis Refuse 32. 

Absolutely love the refuse, and it does predictably well on small sections of singletrack and mixed terrain rides. The downside is it measures 35mm on my wheels, and it's a bit much on the road.

I'm primarily looking for a ~28mm road tire, that won't be intimidated when the pavement ends. My current maxxis refuse 32c can be absolutely abused on gravel roads, to rocky singletrack, and has never let me down. I'll take a weight penalty to keep with that kind of reliability.

Here's my (very) short list, what am I missing?

WTB Exposure 30c
Schwalbe Pro One 28c
(I wasn't a fan of the specialized roubaix tire. )


Or am I overthinking this, and should just run a maxxis refuse 28c with tubes?

Thanks!


----------



## khardrunner14 (Aug 16, 2010)

I really like the panaracer gravelking (NON-sk version, just slick). I have it in 32c and ride it all over. It takes a beating but is smooth on road. I think they make a 28c version as well.


----------



## wjphillips (Oct 13, 2008)

khardrunner14 said:


> I really like the panaracer gravelking (NON-sk version, just slick). I have it in 32c and ride it all over. It takes a beating but is smooth on road. I think they make a 28c version as well.


^^^ This!

Another option is the conti GP 4 season. Both are excellent tires!


----------



## eness215 (Jul 22, 2010)

I'll put in another vote for the slick gravel king. I've got the 38c tubeless version as road tires on my cross bike. With them pumped to about 45psi it is a nice smooth ride and plenty of grip when the pavement ends. I'm sure in a lab test, they are lower than a similar 28, but I've been pleasantly surprised with the ride feel and the fact that they don't seem to give up too much speed in the real world.


----------



## Sidewalk (May 18, 2015)

I'd take a large slick (35mm+) over a narrow grippy tire any day. 28mm are my prefered road ONLY tires (though my "new" bike is limited to 25mm ). I was riding 38mm for a while at about 40 PSI on road and that was pretty good, and wide enough that the dirt wasn't so bad.


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

What's the bias behind "35mm is a bit much for road"?


----------



## redmr2_man (Jun 10, 2008)

Varaxis said:


> What's the bias behind "35mm is a bit much for road"?


They're slow when the pace turns hot. Pushing a 35mm slick (semi-slick?) around when others are on pure road bikes is a lesson in hurt. Sizing down should help, it's definitely overkill.

I'll add the panaracer's to the mix, thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## eness215 (Jul 22, 2010)

If you're thinking you want to stick to the more "normal" road sizes, the tire I ran before the Panaracer was the Specialized S-Works Turbo 2Bliss Ready. At $55 a tire, it's very reasonable compared to some other offerings (Schwalbe). The 28c rode really well and has stood up to all of the gravel rides I've done recently. It rides much smoother than the Specialized Armadillo tires. I normally shy away from any s-works tires because usually I feel like they are too light and sacrifice durability, but I had no issues pushing them hard in dirt and gravel.

I had the Schwalbe Pro One's for two rides. Both rides I got a slice in the tire. I was a big fan of the original Schwalbe One, but when they made it the Pro One, I think they shaved too much rubber out. I know a few other people that tried the Pro One as well and had similar durability issues.


----------



## wjphillips (Oct 13, 2008)

One more to throw into the mix. Hutchinson sectors. This is the go to tire for the Belgian waffle ride

Sent from my TB-X103F using Tapatalk


----------



## Eric Malcolm (Dec 18, 2011)

To be honest, I used to do what you are attempting to do, and it was simply getting hard riding the compromise. It's so frustrating riding on comfy tires and when the heat goes on finding my speed down by 0.5mph and the guys creep away from you and a gap opens up and you know you should normaly be able mix it on the fast pace.

In the end, I swap out wheels, 23c on road, 35c on mixed. It is what it is. I don't get dropped anymore. I just harden up in the saddle department. I'd rather drive off the front, than drop off the back.

Eric


----------



## HTupolev (Jan 12, 2018)

redmr2_man said:


> They're slow when the pace turns hot. Pushing a 35mm slick (semi-slick?) around when others are on pure road bikes is a lesson in hurt.


The main thing holding your 32mm Maxxis ReFuse back isn't the "32mm," it's the "Maxxis ReFuse." A fast 32mm tire can do just fine in a spirited road ride; the ReFuse is slow because it's bombproof.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Specialsed Nimbus Armadillo. Used them for years on road, canal path, farm track and dirt road. Rolls ok and is virtually impossible to puncture.


----------



## noonievut (Feb 17, 2004)

I wish there was a table that broke down 'type of riding' (roads, smooth gravel, rough gravel, dirt, singletrack [etc]), where you indicate %, and have tire 'type' recommendations (or specific brands). Some tires would be suitable in more than one category.


----------



## niknaim (Dec 21, 2012)

WTB Exposure 30C is a good one for what you are looking for in a tire.

It is fast and supple yet pretty tough.


----------



## NH Mtbiker (Nov 6, 2004)

niknaim said:


> WTB Exposure 30C is a good one for what you are looking for in a tire.
> 
> It is fast and supple yet pretty tough.


Looks good, but for an added 5 g I would opt for the 32c (WTB sold out?) which also has some bonus side treads for smoother gravel....

https://www.wtb.com/collections/road/products/exposure-32c

https://www.cxmagazine.com/wtb-adds-32c-exposure-gravel-road-tcs-tire-tubeless-new-tread

:thumbsup:


----------



## NH Mtbiker (Nov 6, 2004)

Almost forgot about Clement Strada 32c. If you are running a 20-23 inner width rim, this tire blows up to around 34c! If you're not counting grams, these are over 400g but would prove durable and go tubeless easy. Pricey $ though....

https://roadbikeaction.com/first-ride-clement-strada-ush-32c-tires/


----------



## redmr2_man (Jun 10, 2008)

Eric Malcolm said:


> To be honest, I used to do what you are attempting to do, and it was simply getting hard riding the compromise. It's so frustrating riding on comfy tires and when the heat goes on finding my speed down by 0.5mph and the guys creep away from you and a gap opens up and you know you should normaly be able mix it on the fast pace.
> 
> In the end, I swap out wheels, 23c on road, 35c on mixed. It is what it is. I don't get dropped anymore. I just harden up in the saddle department. I'd rather drive off the front, than drop off the back.
> 
> Eric


I'm gunna call you the dream-killer, ha! Realistically, my commute is fairly flat...with tame gravel and dirt options if more fun is needed...and the rides I'll take this on (over the roadie) I'm really just looking for a set of tires that gears "more" towards road.

The maxxis refuse 32 is more than enough tire for what I'm doing. I wanna try something smaller...if the gains aren't worth it, I'm fine with swapping back.

Thanks everyone for the great options. Definitely some stuff that wasn't on my radar. I was hoping there'd be a clear standout in the 28mm width though.



NH Mtbiker said:


> Almost forgot about Clement Strada 32c. If you are running a 20-23 inner width rim, this tire blows up to around 34c! If you're not counting grams, these are over 400g but would prove durable and go tubeless easy. Pricey $ though....
> 
> https://roadbikeaction.com/first-ride-clement-strada-ush-32c-tires/


I've got a 32c that balloons to 35mm right now. I want to go less, not more! haha. While the WTB exposure 30 was on my radar, folks are saying it balloons to a 33 on a wide rim.

For reference, I'm on either a i23 or an i24 rim width. ( I forget )


----------



## 4AM (Jun 6, 2017)

*Wide tires are the way to go*

Narrow tires are faster than wide tires are actually a very common misconception. I run 48mm Compass Cycle tires on my "road" bike and I love them. I have done a few races and held up just fine with all the kids on their super narrow tires, and was definitely more comfortable than they were. http://http://www.tour-magazin.de/komponenten/reifen/test-2018-rennradreifen-vittoria-corsa-speed-open-tlr/a45779.html If your browser will translate then I suggest you read this article. They use the 35s against 26s or smaller and the 35s do fairly well, and are considered the 4th fastest tire in the world. If I were you I would go for the 35mm tires that Compass makes or the 38mm tires that they make. Here are a couple of links: https://www.compasscycle.com/shop/components/tires/700c/compass-700cx35-bon-jon-pass/ https://www.compasscycle.com/shop/components/tires/700c/compass-700cx38-barlow-pass/

When you ride a bike the tires should be so good that you feel like you are riding on pillows of air, which is what tires essentially are. The whole narrow tire thing is in the past and even pros are starting to ride with tires that are slightly wider than they used to. If the UCI did not limit tire widths to 33mm for cyclocross pros would definitely be running at least 38mm tires.

If you have tubeless compatible rims make sure you go tubeless too. This allows you to run lower pressures which increases traction and comfort levels on the bike.


----------



## jrm (Jan 12, 2004)

28c sucks on gravel b/c of tons of deflection. Clement 32c ush strava.


----------



## Hawkpilot (Jul 16, 2016)

eness215 said:


> I'll put in another vote for the slick gravel king. I've got the 38c tubeless version as road tires on my cross bike. With them pumped to about 45psi it is a nice smooth ride and plenty of grip when the pavement ends. I'm sure in a lab test, they are lower than a similar 28, but I've been pleasantly surprised with the ride feel and the fact that they don't seem to give up too much speed in the real world.


I am looking for a mostly road tire just like the OP. Will be putting them on a Jamis Renegade with 23mm rim. Would you recommend these 38c tubeless Gravel Kings over the 32c tubed? My rims are tubeless compatable but I dont know if I will go to the trouble of running tubeless because I will be sapping tires between the panaracer and the stock Clement MSOs. Thanks for any advice!


----------



## jestep (Jul 23, 2004)

Conti CX Speed 35C have been good for mixed road and light offroad for me. Not running them tubeless, so can't comment on that, but they have been working great for me.


----------



## redmr2_man (Jun 10, 2008)

4AM said:


> Narrow tires are faster than wide tires are actually a very common misconception. I run 48mm Compass Cycle tires on my "road" bike and I love them. I have done a few races and held up just fine with all the kids on their super narrow tires, and was definitely more comfortable than they were. http://http://www.tour-magazin.de/komponenten/reifen/test-2018-rennradreifen-vittoria-corsa-speed-open-tlr/a45779.html If your browser will translate then I suggest you read this article. They use the 35s against 26s or smaller and the 35s do fairly well, and are considered the 4th fastest tire in the world. If I were you I would go for the 35mm tires that Compass makes or the 38mm tires that they make. Here are a couple of links: https://www.compasscycle.com/shop/components/tires/700c/compass-700cx35-bon-jon-pass/ https://www.compasscycle.com/shop/components/tires/700c/compass-700cx38-barlow-pass/
> 
> When you ride a bike the tires should be so good that you feel like you are riding on pillows of air, which is what tires essentially are. The whole narrow tire thing is in the past and even pros are starting to ride with tires that are slightly wider than they used to. If the UCI did not limit tire widths to 33mm for cyclocross pros would definitely be running at least 38mm tires.
> 
> If you have tubeless compatible rims make sure you go tubeless too. This allows you to run lower pressures which increases traction and comfort levels on the bike.


While I'd completely agree with you (and most of the world would too RE: 25/28mm tires instead of 21/23mm tires of decades ago), you'd be high as a kite to suggest there aren't diminishing returns. Pushing around a 48mm tire vs a 28mm tire is definitely going to be heavier / larger / slower.

The 48mm Compass is a near-500g tire.

Just stop


----------



## redmr2_man (Jun 10, 2008)

jrm said:


> 28c sucks on gravel b/c of tons of deflection. Clement 32c ush strava.


True about deflection. Would your opinion change if it was less gravel, and more graded-smooth fireroad?

Another one for the clement, man the votes are stacking up for that tire!

Thx!


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

I would've suggested a thick slick with a negative tread pattern, but that one pretty much fits the description in a more advanced way than I expected.


----------



## tangerineowl (Nov 18, 2013)

redmr2_man said:


> While I'd completely agree with you (and most of the world would too RE: 25/28mm tires instead of 21/23mm tires of decades ago), you'd be high as a kite to suggest there aren't diminishing returns. Pushing around a 48mm tire vs a 28mm tire is definitely going to be heavier / larger / slower.
> 
> The 48mm Compass is a near-500g tire.
> 
> Just stop


Thats a 650b x 48, but you're right. Though I run the extralights tubeless at 410gsm, you're killing yourself trying to keep up with the hardcore roadies. They're great for easy to moderate-pace though; road and dry gravel.


----------



## khardrunner14 (Aug 16, 2010)

Hawkpilot said:


> I am looking for a mostly road tire just like the OP. Will be putting them on a Jamis Renegade with 23mm rim. Would you recommend these 38c tubeless Gravel Kings over the 32c tubed? My rims are tubeless compatable but I dont know if I will go to the trouble of running tubeless because I will be sapping tires between the panaracer and the stock Clement MSOs. Thanks for any advice!


I run the 32c "tubed" version without tubes. That is the way to go.


----------



## HTupolev (Jan 12, 2018)

redmr2_man said:


> While I'd completely agree with you (and most of the world would too RE: 25/28mm tires instead of 21/23mm tires of decades ago), you'd be high as a kite to suggest there aren't diminishing returns. Pushing around a 48mm tire vs a 28mm tire is definitely going to be heavier / larger / slower.
> 
> The 48mm Compass is a near-500g tire.





tangerineowl said:


> Thats a 650b x 48, but you're right. Though I run the extralights tubeless at 410gsm, you're killing yourself trying to keep up with the hardcore roadies. They're great for easy to moderate-pace though; road and dry gravel.


I use the 53mm Compass EL 26ers on my gravel bike, and sometimes take that bike to road rides. I'm not sure what qualifies someone as a "hardcore roadie", and I suppose it's plenty likely that I'm not one (I don't even race road, I just dabble in a bit of velodrome...), but the pacelines I ride in are usually doing ballpark 25mph on flat level ground without tailwind. In those circumstances, and in flat solo rides, the gravel bike doesn't do noticeably worse than my skinny-tired road bikes. Up steep paved hills it averages 6-7% slower than my Emonda due to being a _very_ heavy build, but the tire width is responsible for only a small fraction of that weight difference.
I'll agree that there are steep diminishing returns on the benefits of going wider; I don't think there's anything problematic with my 25s and 28s on the local pavement. But the _penalties_ of going super-wide are also not overly dramatic.
Most wide tires I've used are pretty slow on the road, but most of that seems to be for reasons other from width, being either MTB knobbies or beefy urban tires. For instance, in 2016 I briefly had ThickSlicks on the gravel bike; they're a road slick of similar size to the Compass 53s, but with a coarser casing and a very thick tread region including a tough protection layer. The bike wound up averaging around 1mph slower than my skinny-tired road bikes during that time.

Actually, for highly-variable mixed-surface riding, I'd argue that fat tires can sometimes gain an advantage even on the smooth spots. The basic issue for narrower tires is that managing the rough/loose stuff requires that they be pumped at more drop (which increases rolling resistance), and this also increases sidewall exposure, which means you need to use tires with more protection (which increases rolling resistance).
Last summer I went on a gravel ride that included one guy who's roughly my equal in road rides, who brought his CX bike equipped with toughened ~35mm urban road tires. His bike probably weighed 5-10 pounds less than mine, and certainly "looked faster"... but on the paved sections, he wasn't even able to stay clinging to my draft when I was at a steady cruise.


----------



## tangerineowl (Nov 18, 2013)

"hardcore roadies": I was thinking 27/28mph into a bit of a headwind on the flats, whilst not exactly sitting behind them.

Not knocking 'em; I love my EL's. Don't use 700c anymore: 42/48.

Using 48's I did get up to 38mph on the flats (sealed road) with a tailwind on the weekend. That was fun carving it up around the bends.


----------



## Hawkpilot (Jul 16, 2016)

khardrunner14 said:


> I run the 32c "tubed" version without tubes. That is the way to go.


Thanks! I'm going to try it.


----------



## Stiphodon (Jan 11, 2019)

redmr2_man said:


> . My current maxxis refuse 32c can be absolutely abused on gravel roads, to rocky singletrack, and has never let me down.


Ive been trying to find info on how others are going with the Maxxis refuse 32mm. That's great yours are going well, are they the TLR tubeless ready version? I bought two pairs for the my wife and I for bikepacking on with our CX bikes, and after ~1000km both pairs have developed large bubbles and started to delaminate. Maxxis wont return emails and the LBS I got them from went bust so no luck with warranty.


----------



## jmctav23 (Oct 16, 2010)

If your gravel is really smooth and you don't get caught out in muddy conditions, you can really just run your preferred road tire and probably be fine. I've been wanting to try the Soma Supple Vitesse or Shikoro because they look supple, light and capable. Would also second the recommendation for Panaracer slick Gravel king. Schwalbe also makes the G one Speed in a variety of narrower widths.

As a cheaper alternative if you're not into burning through fancy tires on road commutes is the Kenda Kwick in 30c or Karv (I think this is being discontinued so may be around for cheaper)


----------



## Volsung (Nov 24, 2011)

The tubeless Soma SVs are great. Maybe not quite as supple as Compasses but they have a better bead so they dont blow off the rim.

The thin sidewalls seep a lot of sealant though.


----------



## tahoesurfkid (Sep 17, 2010)

https://bike.michelin.com/en/products/michelin-power-gravel

these look impressive


----------



## Witterings (Dec 18, 2018)

This looks like an old thread that's come back to life .... in response to the initial query though as it's something I've been looking at recently it all depends what the 10/20% gravel / off road's like and if you're talking the middle of summer or winter and if so whether you're likely to encounter any mud.
I was running Vittoria Voyager Hypers on my 29er in the summer but as soon as we had a bit of rain they were lethal off road.
I've very recently bought a gravel bike and have Gravel King SK's on them ... we do go over some stretches of mud we can't avoid and they're brilliant as a happy medium but I'd rather something that was more road orientated but don't think I can get away with it until the summer.
I'd be tempted to switch back to the Hypers but other tyres I'd consider for that type of summer riding are the GK Speed's but they'll probably be very similar to the Hypers and if you wanted just a tad more off road friendly / something that'd cope better if you get the odd summer shower would be Hutchinson Overides, Schwalbe G-One all rounds, Terrano Dry's and the other tyre that seems to get no "hype" is the Specialized Crossroads.
They're quite heavy in comparison to others but a friend switched his tyres to these on a hybrid and after he did we were all seriously struggling to keep up with him on the paved bits. 
Possibly slower to accelerate but anything where we were constant for a while and he absolutely floored us when a week earlier he was seriously struggling to stay with us. 

Oh to have unlimited budget and just experiment between them all


----------



## HollyBoni (Dec 27, 2016)

Witterings said:


> I was running Vittoria Voyager Hypers on my 29er in the summer but as soon as we had a bit of rain they were lethal off road.
> I've very recently bought a gravel bike and have Gravel King SK's on them ... we do go over some stretches of mud we can't avoid and they're brilliant as a happy medium but I'd rather something that was more road orientated but don't think I can get away with it until the summer.


Same here, switched from Voyagers to SKs for the exact same reason, but I didn't notice that the SKs were slower on the road.  To me they feel just as fast, and don't seem to wear on pavement either. Although i'm not a machine that measures rolling resistance and in the tyre change I also went from tubed to tubeless, not sure if that makes a difference. 
In the past I always tought knobs = slower but the SKs proved me wrong.


----------



## SCTerp (Aug 9, 2017)

I recently purchased a Cannondale Topstone 105 primarily for fitness. 

My riding is 90% country roads with 10% on hard packed gravel and sand roads. The Nano's the came stock aren't ideal for my intended riding so I swapped them for the new Maxxis Velocita AR 700x40 and they work great. Likely wider than some are looking for but I've found them to roll really well, provide great grip in my riding conditions and do well in any loose sand sections. They're also really comfortable setup tubeless.


----------



## NH Mtbiker (Nov 6, 2004)

That Maxxis Velocita AR looks real similar to a Conti Speed 40 I was running...also a high volume file tread. Just enough traction and low rollling resist, but it always punctured, with a tube. I think the Maxxis in SilkShield would cure that problem. Now I run the SK gravel 38 rear, with a WTB Resolute 42 on the front (probably overkill for the OP). I do tend to hit up more gravel and even single-track, with about 60% road. Great combo for what I ride in the Northeast, and no more worrying about flats! :thumbsup:

https://www.bikeradar.com/us/road/g...roduct/wtb-resolute-gravel-tire-review-51863/


----------



## SpeedyStein (Aug 2, 2014)

Bringing this thread back from the dead - saw some tires here I am curious about, and asking about some similar ones. 

Anyone have experience on the WTB Exposure 30c or the Maxxis Re-Fuse 32c? How about Gravel King Slicks in 32c? 

I am a little partial to WTB since my rims are WTB, and I have always had good experiences with WTB, but I am certainly open to alternatives. 

Looking for a slick tire in 30-32c that is reasonably light, and will mount tubeless on my i23 rims, strictly for pavement and very very very little gravel/hardpack dirt. Think backroads with short fire road connections. 

I have a set of Continental Grand Sport Race in 32c, which are excellent tires, great grip, fast for a 32c, and at 370g are reasonably light considering they have a decent puncture protection, but looking for a tubeless tire to help fend off thorns a little bit better. I will wear out the Contis in the next few hundred miles, so I have a little time. Anyone see anything new coming out in that size range that I am not considering? 

I know Compass/Rene Herse makes tires in that size too, but $$$. 

Thanks in advance for input!


----------



## tahoesurfkid (Sep 17, 2010)

If your frame will fit it, I've had no downsides running a bigger tire. I've used the following:

WTB Byway 650b 47mm - 500 + grams it's like adding suspension to your ride. WTB also has a 700 in various sizes.

Specialized Pathfinder 700x 38mm fast as a road tire but a bit heavier 480g

Specialized Roubaix 2bliss 700 x 30/32 (my current road set up) they'll handle some thorns/gravel no problem 375g -this fits your request the best and they're not too much $$$. 

Oddly enough, I love Maxxis on my mountain bike but every time I tried a road-ish version I've regretted it. My last experience was on Rambler which was nowhere as good as my ancient WTB Nanos in regards to rolling fast and handling the gravel. I know this is a little outside your request. 

Good luck.


----------



## SpeedyStein (Aug 2, 2014)

I didn't realize Spec made a couple tubeless road tires in the size I'm looking for, will have to check those out. Thanks for the reply!


----------



## render ranger (Aug 22, 2019)

SpeedyStein said:


> Bringing this thread back from the dead - saw some tires here I am curious about, and asking about some similar ones.
> 
> Anyone have experience on the WTB Exposure 30c or the Maxxis Re-Fuse 32c? How about Gravel King Slicks in 32c?
> 
> ...


Exposure 32s work pretty well off-road for me (fire roads and singletrack).

I've only sliced the sidewall once, and it sealed up well.






I still prefer something beefier if it's going to be a faster, chunkier ride.


----------



## SpeedyStein (Aug 2, 2014)

render ranger said:


> Exposure 32s work pretty well off-road for me (fire roads and singletrack).
> 
> I've only sliced the sidewall once, and it sealed up well.
> 
> ...


Good to know, thank you for the info. Where are you located? That fire road looks pretty similar to a lot of my riding.


----------



## NH Mtbiker (Nov 6, 2004)

If your bike can fit a 35-38mm, I would go for it. I am currently running a 38mm G-One Allround and love it! Just enough volume for gravel and still rides fairly fast on the road, which is where I spend about 80% of my time with this tire. Drop down to the 35 to save some weight and still stay fast all-around! ;-) Merlin Cycles has em priced right....

https://www.merlincycles.com/schwal...n-tl-easy-folding-gravel-tyre-700c-91923.html


----------



## render ranger (Aug 22, 2019)

SpeedyStein said:


> Good to know, thank you for the info. Where are you located? That fire road looks pretty similar to a lot of my riding.


The East Bay, SF area.


----------



## SpeedyStein (Aug 2, 2014)

render ranger said:


> The East Bay, SF area.


Haha, too funny, no wonder it looked familiar! I live in the East Bay too. Which trail is that in your video?


----------



## Dino Sore (May 20, 2006)

>>Bringing this thread back from the dead<<

I'm currently using the GK 32 Plus on my winter beater bike, and they work pretty well on the road. They actually measure closer to 34mm on my American Classic TCX wheels. I plan to buy a second set of wheels for my gravel bike and use the GKs for those rides where the off road stuff is pretty tame.

If you are looking mostly for road use, with only minimal off-road use, I'd suggest looking at the new Continental GP5000 tubeless ready in 32mm. I'm using the 28mm tubed version on my road bike and they are great. I've heard good things from others that are using the 32mm tubeless version for mixed surfaces.


----------



## khardrunner14 (Aug 16, 2010)

Recently I've rode a longer (85 mi) road ride on 700x38 GK slicks with a few pretty fast guys on their road bikes. I got smoked. Normally I would have been the 2nd fastest guy in the group. I was holding threshold just trying to keep wheels in the pace line. 

Lessons:
1) nutrition (yeah I had some issues there)
2) 38c tires at 40-45psi are slower than road tires. By a lot. 
3) if you ride at threshold the first hour+ of a ride you will probably die.


----------



## SpeedyStein (Aug 2, 2014)

Dino Sore said:


> >>Bringing this thread back from the dead<<
> 
> I'm currently using the GK 32 Plus on my winter beater bike, and they work pretty well on the road. They actually measure closer to 34mm on my American Classic TCX wheels. I plan to buy a second set of wheels for my gravel bike and use the GKs for those rides where the off road stuff is pretty tame.
> 
> If you are looking mostly for road use, with only minimal off-road use, I'd suggest looking at the new Continental GP5000 tubeless ready in 32mm. I'm using the 28mm tubed version on my road bike and they are great. I've heard good things from others that are using the 32mm tubeless version for mixed surfaces.


I will have to check those out, didn't realize they made those in a 32 tubeless version. Do they have the 28 tubeless also?



khardrunner14 said:


> Recently I've rode a longer (85 mi) road ride on 700x38 GK slicks with a few pretty fast guys on their road bikes. I got smoked. Normally I would have been the 2nd fastest guy in the group. I was holding threshold just trying to keep wheels in the pace line.
> 
> Lessons:
> 1) nutrition (yeah I had some issues there)
> ...


This is exactly why I'm looking for a Goldilocks tire, really don't want to get dropped by my group in an upcoming 90mile event. This is the only all road event in the series, the rest are at least 1/2 dirt, so normally I'm good, but I don't have a "road" bike right now, and I'm stubborn about being tubeless, haha. I think a wider-than-advertised 28mm is about as narrow as I dare go with these wheels, given they are 23mm internal width.

At some point I am just going to get some proper "road wheels" and be done with it, but that's not in the budget for now.


----------



## khardrunner14 (Aug 16, 2010)

I think 32mm is your best option. Whether you go with a road tire like the Conti's or more gravel like the Refuse or GK Slicks, 32mm is as goldilocks as you will get.

I don't have an issue with the GK Slicks at all, I just know the 38mm at the pressures I had them at are slow compared to road tires. The 32mm are less so, but riding a fast group ride on gravel tires will still be a bit tough. If the group ride is not all that hard, then gravel tires will be fine.


----------



## render ranger (Aug 22, 2019)

SpeedyStein said:


> Haha, too funny, no wonder it looked familiar! I live in the East Bay too. Which trail is that in your video?


Black Diamond descent down to Clayton.


----------



## SpeedyStein (Aug 2, 2014)

render ranger said:


> Black Diamond descent down to Clayton.


Nice! I've ridden there a few times - we lived in Concord for about 10 years, just moved to Pittsburg this year. Never realized there was singletrack there though, I always just stuck to the main fire road loops, but never looked that hard.

I've been meaning to do a big mixed terrain ride from home in Pittsburg, through Black Diamond, up Diablo via Mitchell Canyon, down Northgate, then back to Pittsburg via Marsh Creek/Deer Valley. Would be a big day for sure, plenty of fun.


----------



## DDRP Anchorman (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm going to go out on a limb and recommend the Vittoria Terreno Dry. Fairly smooth in the center with some lugs on the outboard side to help with float in the loose stuff. As most of the gravel riders know, a lot of the slicks on the market like to float or drift and washout in the fluffy stuff. I found with the Terreno they track true and straight. They make it in a 33c if it will fit in your frame.


----------



## render ranger (Aug 22, 2019)

SpeedyStein said:


> I've been meaning to do a big mixed terrain ride from home in Pittsburg, through Black Diamond, up Diablo via Mitchell Canyon, down Northgate, then back to Pittsburg via Marsh Creek/Deer Valley. Would be a big day for sure, plenty of fun.


That would be a good ride for sure. I would change the route to take dirt through Lime Ridge, climb Northgate, and descend Mitchell.

(disclaimer: I was on 40s, not 32s)


----------



## SpeedyStein (Aug 2, 2014)

render ranger said:


> That would be a good ride for sure. I would change the route to take dirt through Lime Ridge, climb Northgate, and descend Mitchell.
> 
> (disclaimer: I was on 40s, not 32s)


For sure, that would be a good way to go too, would add a little more dirt.

Ever ride on the East side of Diablo, around the North summit? I know that there are some private plots between Diablo SP and Morgan Territory Road/Park, but not sure if there is a trail that can connect.


----------



## render ranger (Aug 22, 2019)

SpeedyStein said:


> Ever ride on the East side of Diablo, around the North summit? I know that there are some private plots between Diablo SP and Morgan Territory Road/Park, but not sure if there is a trail that can connect.


There's a burly and usually overgrown singletrack that drops from North Peak towards Mt. Olympia that eventually dumps out on Marsh Creek. Not a good gravel route.

You can drop the fireroad from Prospector's Gap down to Curry Canyon and you can cross private property to pass through the trailer park out on Morgan T.


----------



## SpeedyStein (Aug 2, 2014)

DDRP Anchorman said:


> I'm going to go out on a limb and recommend the Vittoria Terreno Dry. Fairly smooth in the center with some lugs on the outboard side to help with float in the loose stuff. As most of the gravel riders know, a lot of the slicks on the market like to float or drift and washout in the fluffy stuff. I found with the Terreno they track true and straight. They make it in a 33c if it will fit in your frame.


I've been noticing that tire too, looks good. Definitely on my short list.


----------



## SpeedyStein (Aug 2, 2014)

render ranger said:


> There's a burly and usually overgrown singletrack that drops from North Peak towards Mt. Olympia that eventually dumps out on Marsh Creek. Not a good gravel route.
> 
> You can drop the fireroad from Prospector's Gap down to Curry Canyon and you can cross private property to pass through the trailer park out on Morgan T.


Does the route that drops onto Marsh Creek come out on top of the hill? I've ridden up from the gate there a little ways, but it seemed to dead end - but I wasn't looking for anything in particular.


----------



## render ranger (Aug 22, 2019)

SpeedyStein said:


> Does the route that drops onto Marsh Creek come out on top of the hill? I've ridden up from the gate there a little ways, but it seemed to dead end - but I wasn't looking for anything in particular.


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

Over and over and always I keep loving the was Clement and now Donnelley X'Plor MSO tires. Mine are 50 mm. It's hard to believe tires so fine for pavement and rough commuting are so fine off road and even gripping packed snow. They seal well tubeless. As much as you might think too slow for pavement, they roll well. They've got your back on sand and crap over pavement. Some might want a lighter or faster tire but my inner weight weenie gets overruled all the time with these tires.


----------



## MXIV424 (May 30, 2018)

This was a fun read. I'm picking up a Scott Addict disc 20 tomorrow that comes with the 30c Schwalbe One tires. I considered the gravel version but it was considerably more for getting the larger all around 35c tires, which are probably more gravel than what I'm looking for.

So I'm thinking about the WTB Expanse 32c tan wall. Am I giving anything up on the road side going with that tire?


----------



## SebastianSWE (Dec 25, 2018)

I first bought a set of Vittoria Terreno Zero 35mm, but they weighted 450 gram each (Vittoria spec them at 430g).

So I am gonna buy these instead for my lightweight gravel that will mostly roll on the road (pavement).
What do you think?
https://r2-bike.com/WTB-Tire-Exposure-700-x-34c-TCS-Supple-Casing-Distance-


----------



## SpeedyStein (Aug 2, 2014)

I gave up trying to find a good gravel tire for the road, and built a road bike, haha. So, running Conti Grand Sport Race 25s on that bike. 260g, all speed all the time. 

On my gravel bike that leaves me with 35c Cross Boss for race day, and 42c Resolutes for everything else. Good combo, both are great tires with similar traction capabilities.


----------



## V8Interceptor (Aug 24, 2014)

Bumping up this thread. Thinking about getting new tires soon, and turns out that I'm the road about 80% of the time. I started out with Bontrager GR1's which were fast, supple and good offroad too, but the tread wore out fast for me. I'm currently riding on Kenda Alluvium Pros which have been fairly quick on asphalt, wear very well, but on the heavy side. Looking at the WTB Byway and the new GK SS+. Anybody have some miles on these tires. Are they as fast as they look and hold up?


----------



## Brother Shamus (Feb 25, 2020)

Have settled on 38mm GK Slicks for everything, including fire roads with 15-20% sections. At 155 lbs I go with 50 psi for mainly road, 35 psi for mainly gravel. A little slippery on dirt descents, but shredding gnar is at the bottom of my priorities.


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

I know youtuber Rides of Japan just posted a video talking a little about the GravelKing SS. He seems so far to like it.


----------



## Kolchak (May 15, 2017)

I just switched to the specialized sawtooth from the wtb nano. I liked the nano but began to get a lot of flats after about 1100 miles. So far I have about 600 miles on them and I think they will be my go to tire from now on. They definitely roll faster. My average speed increased about 1 mph since putting them on and they seem to hold up well to the occasional road shrapnel I hit. They perform well in gravel, road, and hardpack. Mud might not be so nice but I haven't been in any mud on them yet.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

I would run Sawtooths all the time but downhill cornering confidence at speed isn't high 
Going to run FastTraks for the next gravel race as I know the organizer will put in a lot of climbing, descending and pine needle covered shady corners.


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 22, 2009)

V8Interceptor said:


> Bumping up this thread. Thinking about getting new tires soon, and turns out that I'm the road about 80% of the time. I started out with Bontrager GR1's which were fast, supple and good offroad too, but the tread wore out fast for me. I'm currently riding on Kenda Alluvium Pros which have been fairly quick on asphalt, wear very well, but on the heavy side. Looking at the WTB Byway and the new GK SS+. Anybody have some miles on these tires. Are they as fast as they look and hold up?


The GK have much lower rolling resistance than the byway. I just ordered a set of GK SS in 35mm, but yet to mount.


----------

